# Thank the Unions for Labor Day..



## Forrester (Sep 5, 2010)

Unions blow.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Labor day is for all workers who have made this nation great...both union and non-union. The first labor day actually was a demonstration in NEW YORK. It caught on and gradually different municipalities started reserving the day and then nationally it was set up. It WAS, however, initiated by the union.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Labor day is for all workers who have made this nation great...both union and non-union. The first labor day actually was a demonstration in NEW YORK. It caught on and gradually different municipalities started reserving the day and then nationally it was set up. It WAS, however, initiated by the union.


 
This should make for some interesting chatter.. :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.dol.gov/opa/aboutdol/laborday.htm


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> http://www.dol.gov/opa/aboutdol/laborday.htm


Thanks for the link. You're not so bad.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Thanks for the link.


It's the truth.

Another truth I will admit to is that the unions fixed a lot of bad situations back in the day.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Always good to learn something new everyday.. :thumbsup:


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> It's the truth.
> 
> Another truth I will admit to is that the unions fixed a lot of bad situations back in the day.


always knew you where pro union:thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

voltz said:


> always knew you where pro union:thumbup:


Actually what I have gotten from his post is is he pro "WHAT'S RIGHT", comes across as a bit of a curmudgeon sometimes but fair.

And by right I do not mean politically


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I didn't get paid for not working labor day.. but I got in a 12 today!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> and the weekend.. :blink:
> 
> That was a radio commercial I heard on all new radio WINS1010 this afternoon.
> 
> ...


 
Think "hope and change" 



Forrester said:


> Unions blow.


:laughing:




Black4Truck said:


> This should make for some interesting chatter.. :laughing:


 
:thumbup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> BUT.. to take credit for Labor Day and weekends was a bit over the top.. :no:


Yeah, it just happened one day. No unions involved. :laughing:


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

brian john said:


> Actually what I have gotten from his post is is he pro "WHAT'S RIGHT", comes across as a bit of a curmudgeon sometimes but fair.
> 
> And by right I do not mean politically


 brian john 
Senior Member

Join Date: Mar 2007
Location: here
Posts: 7,567 










Quote:
Originally Posted by *miller_elex*  
_I was in Dubai in 96. They herded these people around like sheep.
If they tried to collectively bargain over there, the sheik would just cut their hands off._
"Somebody finally got it right!:thumbup:" -Brian John


some are pro union and some are pro merit shop, but all must try to be fair


----------

